# قسم جديد الطاقة الداخلية



## GoGo No Way (16 مارس 2013)

سلام ومحبة 

المنتدى اكثر من  رائع جدا وما جلبنى اليه هو الرد على الشبهات وانا ببحث ولكن فى العموم استكشفت ان فيه حاجات روحية افضل بكتير جدا عن الرد  ومنتدى شامل من كل حاجة انا طبعا معنديش مشاركات وكدة ولكن متابعة ديما  

جاتلى فكرة فى انشاء قسم جديد  بيتكلم عن طاقة الحيوية او الطاقة الداخلية  وسيتم فيه طرح مواضيع وكل حاجة 

دة لو كان فيه حد مؤمن بوجودها  !!  مش بيقول دة جنون ومش جنون والكلام دة !!

او لا يليق بالمسيحى انه يتعلم الحاجات دية لانها شيطانية وكدة وطبعا ممكن نتناقش فى الموضوع دة هنا 

يا ريت كل واحد يقول رأيه ولو فيه اجماع على حاجة ممكن نطلب من استاذ ماى روك يضيف القسم بعد اذنه 
واتمنى ليكو السلام الدائم والمحبة


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

up up up 

اراء ؟!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2013)

تقصد إيه بالطاقه الداخليه؟؟

 انا اعرف الطاقه شعله الروح القدس الى لما تسكن فى الانسان بتديله  مواهب-- 
 اى نوع طاقه تقصد يا جورج؟؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

الطاقة الحيوية او الطاقة الداخلية 

هى الطاقة الى بيمتكلها الانسان ويقدر مثلا يحرك فى حاجة عن بعد او يضرب حد عن بعد او يقرا افكار و ......... عن طريق تدريبات ابرزها اليوجا والتأمل والروحانية او .......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2013)

ممممممممم
انا فاكرا اتفرجت على فلم زمان كانت بنت عندها الطاقه دى --
بس الفلم كان مئساوى و قلب دموى فى الاخر و قتلت مامتها!! فى وقت غضب حولت السكاكين كلها!! اعتقد سبب لى  هلع زمان!! و اعتقد لو بالشكل ده تبقى طاقه مش كويسه---
ليه بس السيره دى-- 
عمتا اعتقد انت ممكن تفتح موضوع فى ركن العام او الشبابيات و تتكلم فيه عن الموضوع ده لو حابب نقاش و كدا--بس معتقدش محتاج إنه يتعمل له قسم بحاله!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> الطاقة الحيوية او الطاقة الداخلية
> 
> هى الطاقة الى بيمتكلها الانسان ويقدر مثلا يحرك فى حاجة عن بعد او يضرب حد عن بعد او يقرا افكار و ......... عن طريق تدريبات ابرزها اليوجا والتأمل والروحانية او .......


 هههههههه معلش بس حسى الكلام مش راكب--
 انهى تأمل و روحانيه الى تخلى حد يضرب حد عن بعد ههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

اولا مش هتفرق قسم ولالا دية كانت كلمة كدة بس عموما دة  بيتعمله مواقع مش قسم بس 

ثانيا اه الكلام مش راكب على بعضو لانى لما اتكلمت اتكلمت فى مدارس مختلفة فى الكلام دة مدارس قتالية ومدارس تطلب السلام ومدارس تنشر القدرات البشرية  و ............

بالنسبة للفيلم هههههه هو الامر كدة وحش ودة فعلا حقيقى بس الى بيتحكموا بصورة كبيرة كدة فى الحقيقة علشان يوصلوا للمكانة دية بيكون عندهم جزء من السلام الداخلى علشان يتحكموا كدة وبيكونوا كبروا فى السن هههههههه يعنى مش بيوذوا حد بالعكس دول بينشروا علم الطاقة الحيوية والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية بصورة اوسع واكبر  ومنتظر اراء تانية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2013)

عمتا انا عندى طاقه كهربائيه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
  لما افتح اللمبه اخلى اللمبه تنفجر زجاجها هههههههههههههه--- لسا بحاول ابحث عن الموضوع ده هههههههه حاسب بئا انا جيت التوبيك بتاعك لحسن ينفجر ههههههه

 لا بس عمتا انااصلا من الناس الى تحب تقراء  عن المواضيع دى--  و شكلك عندك خبره و معلومات -- ممكن فعلا تفتح موضوع و تقول لنا اعتقادك و الكتب الى قريتها و نتناقش كلنا--
 و ياريت ميكونش كلامى دايئك ---
 بجد انا من المتحمسين للموضوع --


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عمتا انا عندى طاقه كهربائيه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لما افتح اللمبه اخلى اللمبه تنفجر زجاجها هههههههههههههه--- لسا بحاول ابحث عن الموضوع ده هههههههه حاسب بئا انا جيت التوبيك بتاعك لحسن ينفجر ههههههه
> 
> لا بس عمتا انااصلا من الناس الى تحب تقراء  عن المواضيع دى--  و شكلك عندك خبره و معلومات -- ممكن فعلا تفتح موضوع و تقول لنا اعتقادك و الكتب الى قريتها و نتناقش كلنا--
> ...



هههههههههه 

اكيد هتوصلى لحل قريب هههههههههه 

اوك ان شاء الله هحط موضوع فى قسم الشبابيات عن اعتقادى ومصادر معلوماتى والحاجات الى اعرفها فى الموضوع 

انا مش مضايق خالص بجد نهائيا  ههههههه  بالعكس مبسوط !!


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

غير مسموح ليا بالكتابة فى القسم العام عموما  ممكن يكون قلة عدد مشاركات او حاجة كدة عموما منتظر برضو الاراء من الكل هنا او ممكن اكتب هنا ؟! فى نفس الموضوع !!


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

سيبك م الهجايص دي مفيش حاجة اسمها كده


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

كويس ان حد جيه يناقش على الاقل : 

الموضوع مش هجايص تماما وهناك فيديوهات تثبت وانا بالفعل بدات فى المجال دة بس  يعتبرمبتدأ


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

مفيش جامعة واحدة محترمة بره فيها قسم لاي حاجة زي دي.....


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مارس 2013)

بصراحة معرفش اوى بس اعرف دكاترة فى هذا المجال وهذا المجال احيانا يكون داخل اقسام التنمية البشرية لان هو دة الاساس وفيه مدارس فى الهند كتيرة وعديدة جدا وفى الصين وفيه دكتور اعرفه بيدرس فى المانيا مع العلم ان متراقب !! الموضوع اكبر من انه علم العلم دة زى ما تقول محظور !! او حاجة قريبة من كدة !!


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2013)

ان هذه الطاقه الحيويه او الداخليه  هي نوع من انواع السحر
والساحر هو شخص متعاهد مع الشيطان يعمل اعمالا خارقه للتضليل  ويحدث اضرارا كثيره و شرور عظيمه بالأخرين وبنفسه
ولكن للاسف ان البعض يزعمون ان هذا النوع من السحر بانه قوه حيويه او داخليه لخداع السذج والجهال والذين لديهم القابلية للاستهواء
وهكذا نجد خلط عجيب بين العلم والسحر 
أن ظاهرة الغيبوبة الناتجة عن الإستيلاء الشيطانى بدأت تتخذ طابع تضليلى بإظهارها كشكل من اشكال إنبثاق القوى الداخليه
وهذه القوه الداخليه التي تتكلم عنها هي  مس شيطاني تؤذي نفس و جسد الأنسان عند رفع الحصانه الألهيه عنه
وكنيستنا تحرم نهائيا اي نوع من انواع السحر 
و السحر من الأشياء البغيضه التي يكرهها الله لأنه عمل الشيطان . لهذا يقول الرب في سفر الرؤيا ( و اما الخائفون و غير المؤمنين و الرجسون و القاتلون و الزناه و السحره و عبده الأوثان و جميع الكذبه فنصيبهم في البحيره المتقده بنار و كبريت )
إن قدرات هؤلاء المضلين مستمدة ممن يصاحبه كل واحد منهم من الجن 
وقدرات الجن كبيرة جداً ومتعددة ولكن هذه القدرات محددة في كل إستخداماتها ولا تتم أي مرحلة منها منذ البدء في أي عمل شيطاني خصوصاً مع بني البشر الإ بإذن مسبق من الله الضابط الكل


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المشاركة

هذا العلم لا يتم ابدا مع التعاقد مع الشيطان ولكنه قريب من علم الروحانيات اذا انحرفت عن الطريق ضاع كل شىء 

هذا العلم يبنى على الاسترخاء الجسدى و يزعم ان الجسم به 7 تشاكرات غير مرئية وكل واحد مسئولة عن شىء فى الجسم  كالاعضاء المادية 

وهذه التشاكرات تنشط او تكون جيدة ونشيطة عبر 3 حلول

الاولى هى الاسترخاء والتخيل !! " هل هذا تعاقد  مع الشيطان " التخيل يكون تخيل لون اصفر او احمر والتركيز عن منطقة فى الجسد + التأمل والاسترخاء 

الثانية هى التأمل + قول عده اقوال تسمى مانترات  وهذه تكون هندية ولا نعرف مصدرها فلا نقولها لانها ربما تكون خطيرة 

الثالثة : قراءة ايات من القران وهذا يستخدم احيانا  فى تحضير الجن و الشياطين وهكذا ..فهذا ربما استعانة بالجن وطبعا كمسيحى لا اقم بذلك 


ومثبت علميا عن طريق جهاز قياس الهالة " هذه الهالة تكون عبر نشاطات التشاكرات  والحالة النفسية "  يوضح هذا الجهاز ان الانسان القريب من الله عمليا او تكون اخلاقة جيدة و به سلام داخلى ... "قس على ذلك " تكون حالتة جيدة وتكون هالته واضحة 

وهناك اختبار شعور بالطاقة فى مكانك الان للاثبات بدن اى تامل او  شىء غريب 

فقط ان تضع يدك اما بعضها وتاخذ انفاس طويلة وتقربها وتبعدها وصف شعورك بعدها 

بالتوفيق واتمنى الرد والمشاركة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2013)

اعتقد ان موضوع الطاقة الداخلية هو موضوع فلسفى
ولكن بعض الناس عندهم شىء من الشفافية يستطعوا قراءة افكار الاخرين
والتوقع ببعض النتائج وبعض الناس عندهم طاقات خارقة


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

هناك البعض عنده شفافية بسبب انه انسان متقرب من الله او عنده امر روحانى عالى يمكن ان يكون كاهن او راهب او او او .. وهناك ظواهر تظهر عند كل الناس ولكن بنسب متفاوته مثلا شخص لا تكلمه من فترة طويلة وجاء فى ذهنك فى لحظة وبعدها اتصل بك وحده !! قد تقول صدفة فى بداية الامر ولكن هذا حقيقى لانك تملك الموهبة ولكن غير نشيطة عندك  

بالتوفيق ومنتظر باقى الاراء والردود


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

انا ﻻ اصدق حتى ان فيه حاجة اسمها عمل شيطاني بصراحة....


كل دي تخاريف ومفيش انسان هيحرك حاجة بقوة عقله....وﻻ ريشة حتى


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

*,.*

أنآ شآيفة إن آلموضوع* صعب يتحكم عليه كإقترآح*
لإن تعريفه ومفهومه مختلف عند كل وآحد تبعاً لأفكآرهـ وإطلآعه آلسآبق

أفضل شئ *تبدأ تنزلنآ آلموآضيع*- لمآ توصل لعدد آلمشآركآت آلمطلوب - ووقتهآ هنقدر نحكم
بجآنب إن إنشآء أى قسم بيتطلب معرفة مدى آلإقبآل عليه من خلآل آلموآضيع وآلتفآعل معآهآ .. 






*.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

سيبكو من حكاية القسم دلوقتى المهم نتناقش فى الموضوع نفسو : 

بالنسبة انه تخاريف تم الرد وبقول تانى فى فيديوهات تثبت وهناك رياضات فى مصر بتقوم على الطاقة اسمها النينجتسو ودية رياضة قتالية و بيستخدم فيها الطاقة ولكن دة قسم اخر فى الطاقة يسمى الرين لكن كدليل اقصد موجود !!

ولو اى حد جرب الى بقول عليه هيحس


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

هات فيديو واحد طيب ^_^ 
بس كله نصب برضو


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

جرب التمرين البسيط  الى قولتلك عليه بنفسك لان اى فيديو بالعالم مشكوك فى صحته حتى لو على ناشيونال جيوكرافيك


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

بالظبط مانا كنت هاقول لك كده 


تمرين ايه طيب؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

وضع اليدين امام بعضهم و خذ انفاس بهدوء واسترخاء و خليك قاعد فارد ظهرك على الكرسى او اى قاعدة مريحاك وقرب يدك وابعدهم 

ووصف شعورك بعد دقيقة ولا دققتين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> الثالثة : قراءة ايات من القران وهذا يستخدم احيانا فى تحضير الجن و الشياطين وهكذا ..فهذا ربما استعانة بالجن وطبعا كمسيحى لا اقم بذلك



*مافيش تحضير جان عن طريق قراءة القرآن*
*ولكن عن طريق تنجيس القرآن بعد اربعين يوم من قراءات *
*فى كتب السحر ...بيقطع القرآن نصفين عند سورة ( الكهف )*
*وينتعله مثل القبقاب ويدخل به الحمام ( بيت الراحة )*
*من الساعة اتناشر بالليل حتى موعد آذان الفجر*
*بيخرج قبل الفجر ما يدن - ويحتفظ بأول صرصار يظهر له*
*هو دة الخادم من الجن *
:flowers: ​​


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

شعور مين  

انت قلت تحريك حاجات وبتاع 

فين الطاقة هنا؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



عمتا انا عندى طاقه كهربائيه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لما افتح اللمبه اخلى اللمبه تنفجر زجاجها هههههههههههههه--- لسا بحاول ابحث عن الموضوع ده هههههههه حاسب بئا انا جيت التوبيك بتاعك لحسن ينفجر ههههههه*



*علشان بتستعملى اللمبة الصينى يا حوبوا أم جنيه ونص*
*وبما أننا فى زاوية الأقتراحات هاتى اللمبة الفرنساوى*
*أم خمسة ونص*
:flowers:​


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

اوك يا عبود  ولكن ما الحكمة فى قراءة عدد معين او شىء هكذا ويجب ان يكون هذا العدد مع اشياء كالمتصوفين !! 

Libertus انا بثبتلك وجودها الاول !!  جرب الاول ولما تصدق هبقى اوريك الباقى تدريبات وفيديوهات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اوك يا عبود ولكن ما الحكمة فى قراءة عدد معين او شىء هكذا ويجب ان يكون هذا العدد مع اشياء كالمتصوفين !!


*لا علاقة للمتصوفين بالسحر لا من قريب ولا من بعيد*
*أنت تقصد قراءة ( الأوراد ) جمع وِردْ *
*دى أشعار تشبه الترانيم فيها مديح لأهل بيت النبى وتسابيح *
*وحاجات من دى*
​


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

اذا كنت تؤمن بوجود اله ( يتبعه ايمان بقوة مضادة ) .. فأنت تمام و امضى فى طريقك .. مهما سمعت .. Go on
اما لو كنت لا تؤمن بوجود اله .. فلا تضيع وقتك .. و اقرأ كتب فى العلوم 
تقبل ودى


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

طب جربت وماحسيتش بحاجة....ايه العمل بقى؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

عبود لم اشكك بالمتصوفون اقول على الاشياء الذين يفعلونها  !! _________ انس الامر  احتمال متفهمنيش !!!

عموما مستحيل تكون محستش بحاجة عيد الى عملتو تانى دة نجح مع كل الناس الى اعرفهم نت او غيرو


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا  


چاكس قال:


> اذا كنت تؤمن بوجود اله ( يتبعه ايمان بقوة مضادة ) .. فأنت تمام و امضى فى طريقك .. مهما سمعت .. Go on
> اما لو كنت لا تؤمن بوجود اله .. فلا تضيع وقتك .. و اقرأ كتب فى العلوم
> تقبل ودى


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

عبود بص من الاخر الناس بتقرا ايات من القران وبتحضر جن ودول مسلمين واعرفهم !!! و منهم اساتذه فى علوم الطاقة الداخلية وبيستخدموا طلاسم وصور دواير وبنى ادمين ومكتوب فيها حاجات غريبة واسماء وكدة !!


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

جربت تاني ومفيش برضو...غير شوية زهق المرة دي...


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> عبود بص من الاخر الناس بتقرا ايات من القران وبتحضر جن ودول مسلمين واعرفهم !!! و منهم اساتذه فى علوم الطاقة الداخلية وبيستخدموا طلاسم وصور دواير وبنى ادمين ومكتوب فيها حاجات غريبة واسماء وكدة !!



-جربت تاني ومفيش برضو...غير شوية زهق المرة دي...


- الاساتذة دول بيقولولك كده عشان ينصبوا عليك على فكرة


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

ههههههه مفيش شعور بحرارة او بهواء ساقع او مغناطيس !! انت كنت بتعمل ايه بالظبط !!


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

مغناطيس؟! هوا ساقع؟! ﻻ ماكانش فيه بصراحة....حركت ايدي زي ما بتقول (عشان بس اريحك لكن كما هو متوقع اكيد مفيش حاجة)


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

انا مش بطلب منهم حاجة وملهمش مصلحة فى دة هما بينشروا الحاجات على الفيس و صحابهم بيردوا والحياة حلوة يعنى ! والكل مقتنع بكل حاجة بيعملها


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

بص اعملك يدك فى الهواء كانك ماسك كورة وبعد كدة افرد كف يدك وقربها سنة بحيس تكون المافة ما بين الكفين 8 سم تقريبا وابعد وقرب وجرب اخر مرة بس تكون مسترخى معلش هتعبك معايا


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

اسمها الكل في البلالا وبيصدق روحه


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

جربت تااااني ومفيش حاجة برضو


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

لالا مش كلو فى البلا لا فيه ناس وناس وعموما اى حاجة بنقلها للناس التانية بتكون متاكد منها 

بالنسبة للاختبار مستحيل !! انت مش بتلحق استنى دقيقة ولا دققتين واسترخى كدة  و هتحس


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

كل ده مش بالحق؟!!

ﻻ ماهو مش هنقعد نعمله 60 مرة يعني 

جربناه مرتين ومفيش حاجة....اجرب تالت ليه بقى؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> سلام ومحبة
> 
> المنتدى اكثر من  رائع جدا وما جلبنى اليه هو الرد على الشبهات وانا ببحث ولكن فى العموم استكشفت ان فيه حاجات روحية افضل بكتير جدا عن الرد  ومنتدى شامل من كل حاجة انا طبعا معنديش مشاركات وكدة ولكن متابعة ديما
> 
> ...



*سلام لك.

فكرتك غير واضحة وغريبة عن هدف المنتدى شوية. ممكن تضع مواضيع في المنتدى ونشوف إنت قصدك إيه بالضبط. المسيحي بشكل عام يحق له أن يعترض -كأي إنسان- على ما تقوله، لأننا نؤمن ب"طاقة" الروح القدس الحي وقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح التي تُجددنا وتجعلنا على أفضل ما يمكن أن نكون عليه. لديك رأي خاص بك ونحترمه، لكن نرجو أن تناقشه وتقبل وجود نقد له، وتأخذ هذا النقد بعين الإعتبار.

وأهلا بك في المنتدى.

سلام.*


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

جربة تانى معلش وطول المدة شوية دققيتين او تلاتة معلش اخر مرة و حاول متفكرش هتنجح ولالا حاول متفكرش فى حاجة معلش اخر مرة


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *سلام لك.
> 
> فكرتك غير واضحة وغريبة عن هدف المنتدى شوية. ممكن تضع مواضيع في المنتدى ونشوف إنت قصدك إيه بالضبط. المسيحي بشكل عام يحق له أن يعترض -كأي إنسان- على ما تقوله، لأننا نؤمن ب"طاقة" الروح القدس الحي وقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح التي تُجددنا وتجعلنا على أفضل ما يمكن أن نكون عليه. لديك رأي خاص بك ونحترمه، لكن نرجو أن تناقشه وتقبل وجود نقد له، وتأخذ هذا النقد بعين الإعتبار.
> 
> ...



 عموما بالنسبة لقسم انسوا الامر خلينا دلوقتى فى الموضوع نفسو وشكرا على اهتمامك واهو انا بتحاور فى صحة الامر قبل الشروح فى وضع موضوعات كاملة   وشكرا على رأيك و مشاركتك 

وكلامك اويده بشدة  طبعا


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

هي بالعافية يعني؟ مفيش حاجة يا عم!


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

هههههه اوك اسف على تضيع وقتك ومنتظر تجربة من حد تانى


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

انا زعلان على وقتك انت اللي ضايع في الكﻻم ده


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 مارس 2013)

يا استاذ جوجو انا افتكرت عايز تكلم عن الطاقة المتجددة او الطاقة النظيفة او الطاقة المجانية ( تحويل الماء الى وقود ) قولت كويس هايبقى موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا
 بصراحة انا لا اؤمن بتلك الخوزعبلات فواحد + واحد = 2 
فلكل فعل يوجد له رد فعل مساوى له فى القوة واى حدث لابد ان يكون له تفسير علمى ( فيزيائى او كميائى ) 
ولكن مايحدث بشكل خارق للطبيعة بشكل اعجازى لست له سبب علمى فهذا لا يحدث الا بطريقين لايوجد لهم ثالث 
اما بقوة رب المجد يسوع المسيح الذى سلطته على الطبيعة 
او بعمل شيطانى 
فانت تقول 



> هى الطاقة الى بيمتكلها الانسان ويقدر مثلا يحرك فى حاجة عن بعد او يضرب حد عن بعد او يقرا افكار


هل هذا له تفسير علمى يعنى لو اردنا تطبيق النظريات العلمية ودعينا عم اسحاق نيوتن او عم اديسون او عم نيكولا تسلا هل ممكن ان يفسروا لنا ما الذى يحدث


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

اشكرك على اهتمامك وخوفك عليا 

لكن ستغير رايك قريبا


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> يا استاذ جوجو انا افتكرت عايز تكلم عن الطاقة المتجددة او الطاقة النظيفة او الطاقة المجانية ( تحويل الماء الى وقود ) قولت كويس هايبقى موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا
> بصراحة انا لا اؤمن بتلك الخوزعبلات فواحد + واحد = 2
> فلكل فعل يوجد له رد فعل مساوى له فى القوة واى حدث لابد ان يكون له تفسير علمى ( فيزيائى او كميائى )
> ولكن مايحدث بشكل خارق للطبيعة بشكل اعجازى لست له سبب علمى فهذا لا يحدث الا بطريقين لايوجد لهم ثالث
> ...


 بالنسبة للى ظننته فدة هيكون فى قريب مواضيع مهمة جدا ومحتاجة تطبيق فعلى  

بالنسبة للى بتدعوه خزعبلات فانظر فى افتراضيات الكم  !! ونظرية الهولوغرام !!  ونظريات العوالم المتوازية فهذه من الاشياء العلمية فى الطاقة وهناك جهاز كما قولت من قبل يقيس هالة الانسان التى تكون واضحة فى الجهاز عن طريق تنشيط هذه الطاقة 

و انا قولت الطرق  يمكن ربنا حاطط فينا كنز واحنا مش عارفين !!  

اشكرك على المشاركة وقريبا مواضيع عن الطاقة المتجددة المفيدة طبعا  بالتوفيق


----------



## Strident (20 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بالنسبة للى ظننته فدة هيكون فى قريب مواضيع مهمة جدا ومحتاجة تطبيق فعلى
> 
> بالنسبة للى بتدعوه خزعبلات فانظر فى افتراضيات الكم  !! ونظرية الهولوغرام !!  ونظريات العوالم المتوازية فهذه من الاشياء العلمية فى الطاقة وهناك جهاز كما قولت من قبل يقيس هالة الانسان التى تكون واضحة فى الجهاز عن طريق تنشيط هذه الطاقة
> 
> ...



للاسف مضطر ارد....لان فعلاً واضح ان الناس دي بتنصب عليك!


ايه علاقة افتراضيات الكم بنظرية الهولوجرام بنظرية العوالم المتوازية؟!!!!
انت عارف كل واحدة من دول؟ اكيد ﻷ لانك لو عارفهم كنت عرفت ان مالهمش اي علاقة باللي انت بتقوله...

مفيش جهاز كده حضرتك وكل ده نصب عليك وارجوك كفاياك تضيع وقتك (وفلوسك) في كلام دجل ونصب


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 مارس 2013)

بالنسبة للفلوس مضيعتش حاجة منها فى الكلام دة ههههه !! تقريبا 

بالنسبة للوقت فى نظرى ميضعتش حاجة بالنسبة للنظريات قريتها وقريت الربط ما بينها وما بين العلم دة !! شىء مقنع ولكن ستفهمه عندما تتعمق فى العلم او تعلم اساسة  و قوانينه 

بالنسبة للجهاز دة موجود وفيه فيديوهات كثيرة على النت وبكره ان شاء الله هجبلك اسمو 

تصبحوا على خير واتمنى كل واحد يجرب الاختبار

سلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> عبود بص من الاخر الناس بتقرا ايات من القران وبتحضر جن ودول مسلمين واعرفهم !!! و منهم اساتذه فى علوم الطاقة الداخلية وبيستخدموا طلاسم وصور دواير وبنى ادمين ومكتوب فيها حاجات غريبة واسماء وكدة !!


*ياجوجو ..لا يوجد مسلم على وجه هذه الأرض يقول أو يعتقد أو يفكر أن قراءة القرآن تستطيع تحضير الجن *
*بل العكس هو الصحيح ( لصرف الشياطين من الإنس والجن )*
*التفسير الوحيد أنهم يقرأون طلاسم سحرية أعتقدت أنت أنها قرآن لعدم ألمامك به *
*الصوفيون ناس مسلمين يعيشون حياة روحانية تشبه الى حد كبير جداً الحياة الروحية المسيحية *
*ولهم أشعارهم و " أورادهم " فى حب ومحبة ذات الله *
*ولذلك حُوربوا من أهل السُنة ولا يزالون *
*على سبيل المثال ( للعلم و المعرفة ) الإمام الفذ دكتور / عبد الحليم محمود *
*فلن تجد مسلم واحد فى أى منتدى يستشهد بكلماته أو بمؤلفاته *
*ماقُرأ أمامك بغرض تحضير الجن ثق تماماً أنه ليس قرآن*
*ولو قال لك قائل بذلك أعرف أنه*
*نصااااااااااااااااااااااب*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مارس 2013)

اوك اعلم كل ما اقوله لكن انهم يستخدمون طلاسم وفى نصفها ايات من القران فقط !! ويحضرون شمعه وهذا هو المطلوب  وبالنسبة للكلام الاخر فهى كلمات عادية  لكن لا افهم ما الفكرة

بالنسبة للصوفين عارف دة واحترمهم جدا انا مقصدش عليهم هما اقصد الى بيعملوه فى ناس تانية بتعملوه + حاجات زيادة تودى الى الجن هو دة الى اقصده 


ارجو ان تحاورنى فى الموضوع الاساسى ربما نستفيد من بعض


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بالنسبة للفلوس مضيعتش حاجة منها فى الكلام دة ههههه !! تقريبا
> 
> بالنسبة للوقت فى نظرى ميضعتش حاجة بالنسبة للنظريات قريتها وقريت الربط ما بينها وما بين العلم دة !! شىء مقنع ولكن ستفهمه عندما تتعمق فى العلم او تعلم اساسة  و قوانينه
> 
> ...



طلع معايا حق يعني وصرفت فلوس في الهجايص دي...

وفر فلوسك وروح اصرفها ف حاجة مفيدة....روح فسح صاحبتك مثلاً افيد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> *ارجو ان تحاورنى فى الموضوع الاساسى ربما نستفيد من بعض*


*ما انا باحاورك فعلاً فى الموضوع الأساسى *
*لأنك ذكرت بعض الأفعال وبعض الناس اللى بتستخدم القرآن*
*فأتضح لنا أنهم ( سحرة ) - ( نصابين )*
*باقى تحريك الأشياء عن بعد وخلافه فهذا شئ لا أصدقه ولا أكذبه *​


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طلع معايا حق يعني وصرفت فلوس في الهجايص دي...
> 
> وفر فلوسك وروح اصرفها ف حاجة مفيدة....روح فسح صاحبتك مثلاً افيد





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما انا باحاورك فعلاً فى الموضوع الأساسى *
> *لأنك ذكرت بعض الأفعال وبعض الناس اللى بتستخدم القرآن*
> *فأتضح لنا أنهم ( سحرة ) - ( نصابين )*
> *باقى تحريك الأشياء عن بعد وخلافه فهذا شئ لا أصدقه ولا أكذبه *​



فين الفلوس دية هههههه انا قولت صرفت فلوس !! وبعدين انا لقيت حد وقولت بلاش ههههههه دة انا قربت اكلم نفسى ههههههههه 

اوك يا عبود كويس طب ممكن تجرب الاختبار !!! حتى نصل الى نتيجة حتى ان فيه حاجة موجودة !!


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

قلت "ما دفعتش حاجة تقريباً"

تقريباً = فيه حاجة اتدفعتش


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مارس 2013)

سيبك من تقريبا دة انا يدوبك جبت شمعتين ولا حاجة كدة كنت عمال احط ايدى  عليهم مش اكتر ومش فاهم لزمة ايه دة لحد دلوقتى يعنى تقريبا كدة جنية ولا حاجة بس سيبك منو ههههه برضو النور بيقطع كتير وانت عارف ههههههه 

المهم خلينا فى الموضوع الرئيسى دة فيه ناس بتصرف فلوس بمعنى الكلمة علشان تعمل ابحاث وناس تانية بتصرف فلوس علشان تاخد فيه كورسات ودورات


----------



## Anas2 (24 مارس 2013)

اللي بيصدق الامور ده انصحه بقراءة كتاب طفرات علمية زائفة وكتاب قوة عقلك الباطن....


----------



## Strident (24 مارس 2013)

بدل ما توعيه جايب له كتب عن قوة العقل الباطن؟


----------



## Anas2 (24 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بدل ما توعيه جايب له كتب عن قوة العقل الباطن؟


هههههههههه عزيزي الكتاب الاول فيه نفي للامور ده وتفسيرات علمية لامور يصدق البعض انها خارقة... اما كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن انت قريته او حكمت من العنوان؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

انا شايفه ان كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن كتاب جميل وفيه قصص حقيقية 
مش قصدك على بتاع جوزيف ميرفى يا انس ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (24 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> هههههههههه عزيزي الكتاب الاول فيه نفي للامور ده وتفسيرات علمية لامور يصدق البعض انها خارقة... اما كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن انت قريته او حكمت من العنوان؟؟؟



شكرا على الاهتمام

بالنسبة للكتاب الاول هحاول اقراه قريب بالنسبة للكتاب التانى هو دة من اساسيات علوم الطاقة اصلا لان بالعقل نقدر نعمل كل حاجة ونجذب اى حاجة لينا " قانون الجذب " ودة من اساسيات علوم الطاقة و التنمية البشرية  " وتحسب انك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر " (على بن ابى طالب )

انصحك بقراءة كتب الاستاذ علاء الحلبى " دة مترجم ومعد لبعض الكتب الممنوعة " الكتب دية بتوضح قوى الانسان و الحاجات المخفية عن الانسان من علوم متطورة نظرية وانسانية وتطبيقية زى الطاقة المتجددة وحاجات مختلفة 

وارجو المشاركة فى تجربة الشعور بالطاقة  

بالتوفيق


----------



## Anas2 (24 مارس 2013)

نعم يا روز بس مش فاهم وجهة اعتراضه عليه؟ الكتاب بيرجع الكثير من الامور اللي بيفتكرها الواحد خارقة الى العقل الباطن, وفعلا اللاوعي هو هالة من الغموض مش اتفكت شيفرتها لحد الان, كما ان اغلبية ما جاء في الكتاب امور مجربة كأن تقرري انك تستفيقي عند الساعة 5 مثلا يكفي تكرار الامر عدة مرات في تفكيرك وستستيقظين فعلا عند 5 وده بتجربة شخصية... كلام الكتاب كله حول تفسير الظواهر باللاوعي مش اشباح وارواح ومش عارف ايه


----------



## GoGo No Way (24 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> نعم يا روز بس مش فاهم وجهة اعتراضه عليه؟ الكتاب بيرجع الكثير من الامور اللي بيفتكرها الواحد خارقة الى العقل الباطن, وفعلا اللاوعي هو هالة من الغموض مش اتفكت شيفرتها لحد الان, كما ان اغلبية ما جاء في الكتاب امور مجربة كأن تقرري انك تستفيقي عند الساعة 5 مثلا يكفي تكرار الامر عدة مرات في تفكيرك وستستيقظين فعلا عند 5 وده بتجربة شخصية... كلام الكتاب كله حول تفسير الظواهر باللاوعي مش اشباح وارواح ومش عارف ايه



كلامك مظبوط ودة اعادة برمجة للا واعى ودية من اساسيات علوم الطاقة والحكاية مفهاش ارواح ولا حاجة كل ما فى الحكاية ان العقل للاواعى مرتبط مع الجسم بجسم طاقى حول الجسم وحاجة اسمها التشاكرات مش اكتر و كل حاجة نقدر ناثر بيها من حوالينا عبر التواصل مع العقل الباطن


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> نعم يا روز بس مش فاهم وجهة اعتراضه عليه؟ الكتاب بيرجع الكثير من الامور اللي بيفتكرها الواحد خارقة الى العقل الباطن, وفعلا اللاوعي هو هالة من الغموض مش اتفكت شيفرتها لحد الان, كما ان اغلبية ما جاء في الكتاب امور مجربة كأن تقرري انك تستفيقي عند الساعة 5 مثلا يكفي تكرار الامر عدة مرات في تفكيرك وستستيقظين فعلا عند 5 وده بتجربة شخصية... كلام الكتاب كله حول تفسير الظواهر باللاوعي مش اشباح وارواح ومش عارف ايه



صحيح يا انس انا قريت الكتاب من فترة وعايزة ارجع اقراه تانى لانى نسيت حاجات كتير مهمه فيه 
وهو كتاب حلو وبيحكى قصص واقعية 
وموضوع انك تصحى ده انا كمان مجرباه 
بس انت عارف ان الكاتب مسيحى يا انس ومن اللى بيستخدموا ال Christian science :99:


----------



## Anas2 (24 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس انت عارف ان الكاتب مسيحى يا انس ومن اللى بيستخدموا ال Christian science :99:


ههههههه معنديش مانع اقرا حتى لهندوسي يا روز انا بقرا حتى لكتاب مسلمين مثل علي الوردي اللي بتعجبني كتاباته كثير
 انك تتبعي فكر معين مش معناه تتجاهلي التيارات الفكرية الاخرى.. 
 باخذ بس اللي بيفدني يعني الاراء والتحليلات والافكار العلمية قبل ما يربطها صاحبها بعقيدته الدينية:99:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> ههههههه معنديش مانع اقرا حتى لهندوسي يا روز انا بقرا حتى لكتاب مسلمين مثل علي الوردي اللي بتعجبني كتاباته كثير
> انك تتبعي فكر معين مش معناه تتجاهلي التيارات الفكرية الاخرى..
> باخذ بس اللي بيفدني يعني الاراء والتحليلات والافكار العلمية قبل ما يربطها صاحبها بعقيدته الدينية:99:



ههههههه انا عارفه يا انس لان انا بعمل كده بردو بقرا لاى حد تفكيره حلو بغض النظر عن ديانته يعنى 
انا بس بستفزك :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## Anas2 (24 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه انا عارفه يا انس لان انا بعمل كده بردو بقرا لاى حد تفكيره حلو بغض النظر عن ديانته يعنى
> انا بس بستفزك :gy0000::gy0000:


مش بقلك بوتيجازld:
بتموتي في التوليع:t26:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> مش بقلك بوتيجازld:
> بتموتي في التوليع:t26:



هههههههههههه هرام عليك , ليه الاتهامات ديه بس ؟ 
فكرتنى بعادل امام فى مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال 
تموتى فى الطلاق :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس انت عارف ان الكاتب مسيحى يا انس ومن اللى بيستخدموا ال Christian science :99:


 

Joseph Murphy يا عزيزتي مش مسيحي. والذين يسمون أنفسهم كنيسة ال Christian Science بعيدين عن المسيحية بعد السماء عن الأرض.

أنت عايشة في امريكا فكيف تفوتك هذه الحقيقة!

بس حبيت اوضح للقارئ وليس للنقاش - ولك سلام المسيح ومحبتي.


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

هههههه لا يا امى مش فايتانى وانا لا اؤمن  انهم مسيحيين حقيقيين لانهم مش مسحيين حقيقيين فعلا 
بس هما بيقولوا على نفسهم مسيحين 
بس انا موضحتش الفرق ده بين اللى هما بيقولوه عن نفسهم وبين حقيقتهم 
شكرا للفت انتباهى للخطأ ده :flowers::flowers:


----------



## GoGo No Way (25 مارس 2013)

>>>>>؟! مطلوب التجربة مع العلم ---- ايه علاقة الدين بالكتاب !!  خلينا فى المضمون علشان قاعدة بيانات الموقع بتتملى من الكومنتات والسيرفر بيتقل والتحميل بيتقل


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> هههههههههه عزيزي الكتاب الاول فيه نفي للامور ده وتفسيرات علمية لامور يصدق البعض انها خارقة... اما كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن انت قريته او حكمت من العنوان؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههه انا استغربت برضو...مش عادة انس 

ﻻ معلش اندفعت انا 

وكالعادة غصب عني عيني قرت م الاخر للاول فماشفتش حتى العنوان الأولاني 

حقك عليا معلش


----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هناك البعض عنده شفافية بسبب انه انسان متقرب من الله او عنده امر روحانى عالى يمكن ان يكون كاهن او راهب او او او .. وهناك ظواهر تظهر عند كل الناس ولكن بنسب متفاوته مثلا شخص لا تكلمه من فترة طويلة وجاء فى ذهنك فى لحظة وبعدها اتصل بك وحده !! قد تقول صدفة فى بداية الامر ولكن هذا حقيقى لانك تملك الموهبة ولكن غير نشيطة عندك
> 
> بالتوفيق ومنتظر باقى الاراء والردود



ايه علاقة الرهبان او الاباء السواح اللي عندهم شفافيه ومتقربين من الله بموضوعك 
انت بتتكلم عن ناس يقدروا يحركو اي شئ من مكانه بالتركيز عليه 
للاسف ان في فرق شاسع بين الرهبان والناس اللي انت بتتكلم عليهم
انا ها اقولك الفرق ايه
اولا  الرهبنة دي درجات صعبة جداً وطريق ضيق لا يستطيع كل أنسان الوصول إلى قمته إلا بإذلال النفس والسمو بالروح وهذا التقدم لا يتم إلا عن طريق واحد فقط

 ألا وهو الحب الإلهى الشديد الذى يصغر بجانبة كل متطلبات الأنسان الأخرى وأحتياجاته بهدف الوصول إلى الإتحاد  بالرب
عشان كده درجة الشفافيه بتكون عاليه عندهم ويقدرو يتنقلوا من مكان لمكان بالروح 
اما الناس اللي انت بتتكلم عليم دول فيهم مس شيطاني لانهم يقدروا ينقلوا الشئ من مكان الي مكان اخر يعني تلاقي الشئ بيطير قدامك او ممكن يخبطك باي حاجه موجوده في نفس الحجره يعني تلاقي الشئ بيطير ويجي يخبطك 
اعمال شيطانيه لانه بيآذي نفسه وغيره 
اما الرهبان ناس روحانيتهم عاليه لا يأذون انفسهم ولا غيرهم


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 مارس 2013)

اوك كلامك صحيح انا مقولتش حاجة 

انا بقول ان الروحانيات والتقرب من الله بيخلى القدرات والشفافية عند بعض الناس بسبب التقرب 

!!  وفيه قدرات تانية بتكون عند كل الناس  و دية بنحصل عليها من التأمل + الصلاة لانها ترفع من طاقة الانسان لكن بشروط " عندما تكون الصلاة هدف وليس وسيلة " اى يكون بيصلى علشان ربنا مش علشان تترفع عندو الطاقة لان بذلك مش هتترفع عندو حاجة !!

مش لاقى مشكلة فى كلامى ما عدا النقطة الى بيختلف عليها الكل وهى : 

مس شيطانى ودة مفيش دليل عليه بتاتا و عايز اقول ان علم الطاقة غير علم الروحانيات انت تقدر تربط ما بينهم لكن بارادتك لكن تقدر تقول ماشى مظبوط من غير حاجة عبر الرياضة والتغذية السليمة والتأمل و برمجة العقل الباطن و حاجات تانية كتزويد مغناطيسية العين زى النظر فى حاجة لفترة طويلة او تحاول تسمع حاجة صوتها واطى علشان دة بيزودلك الحاجة دية بعد كدة يعنى بيخليها احسن !! مفيش ضرر او حاجة شيطانية او شرك بالله " زى ما بيتقال" او تحضير ارواح او نطق بكلمات غريبه !! ممكن تكون بتحضر ارواح ولا اى حاجة 

اه نسيت حاجة : الصفات الكويسة بتزيد الطاقة : مثال: بتحب كل الناس وكدة (المحبة ) وهكذا 

تطبيق للمثال : بتحب حد اوى اخ او صديق او او او لما يحصلو حاجة بتحس بيه  وتقدر تتخاطر معاه تخاطر حسى بمعنى توصله رسالة من غير تليفون ولا اى حاجة بالعقل الباطن الذبذبات وهكذا " علم الطاقة " وكل دة لو بتحبو اوى وكدة


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2013)

سامحني لكني لا ارى هناك انسجام بين فكرة القسم وهدف اهداف المنتدى العامة.


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مارس 2013)

My Rock قال:


> سامحني لكني لا ارى هناك انسجام بين فكرة القسم وهدف اهداف المنتدى العامة.



 اوك لا مشكلة  فى القسم لا ادنى مشكلة المهم الان المشكلة فى العلم نفسه ونتناقش والقسم دة نناقشه بعد نشر عده مواضيع  وشكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## kakashi (30 مايو 2013)

الطاقة دلوقتى بيتم تدريسها بالجامعات 

كذلك جامعة القاهرة اعلنت تدريسها بنظام السنتين والاربع سنين وممكن تروحوا تسئلوا


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

kakashi قال:


> الطاقة دلوقتى بيتم تدريسها بالجامعات
> 
> كذلك جامعة القاهرة اعلنت تدريسها بنظام السنتين والاربع سنين وممكن تروحوا تسئلوا



 شكرا على المعلومة .. استاذى الصراحة اول مرة اسمع الحكاية دى ..

الى اعرفو ان بيقوم عليها ابحاث فقط فى الجامعات و دكتور حسين والى عامل اكثر من بحث و موثقين من جامعة طنطا..


----------



## kakashi (30 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة .. استاذى الصراحة اول مرة اسمع الحكاية دى ..
> 
> الى اعرفو ان بيقوم عليها ابحاث فقط فى الجامعات و دكتور حسين والى عامل اكثر من بحث و موثقين من جامعة طنطا..




اكيد طبعا طالما ابحاث خاصة بة فلازم يوثقها

وبخصوص جامعة القاهرة

نظرا لان الجامعات الغربية وبعض الجامعات العربية انشئت جامعات لعلوم الطاقة مع اختلاف الاسم مثل البرمجة اللغوية والتنمية البشرية وقوانين الجذب 

ونظرا لان الطاقة مش مشهورة بين الناس فى مصر الا عن طريق النت والدورات المقامة او المحاضرات مثل ساقية الصاوى وغيرها فانشئت جامعة القاهرة نظام السنتين والاربع سنوات لتعلم الطاقة

وبياخد شهادة كمان

وخلال الاربع سنوات بيتعلم اجزاء يسيرة عن الطاقة مثل الريكى والرفلكسولوجى والسوجوك والبرمجة اللغوية  على يد اساتذة طبعا

وممكن يكمل طلب العلم دة بالخارج اسنكمالا لمسيرتة بهذا العلم

وطبعا العلم دة قديم جدا وحديث جدا

وعرفها كل بلد بطريقة مختلفة وبشكل مختلف 

يعنى مثلا الفراعنة 

كانوا بيسموا الطاقة(  كا  ) وكان الطاقة دى لها استخدامات كتيير عندهم بس اهم استخدام عندهم هو مجال الطب

ومن خلال الرسومات كان عبارة عن مريض وامامة الطبيب (والطبيب ماسك قدم المريض وقاعد يضغط باصابعة على باطن قدم المريض )

ومع البحث العلمى حتى وقتنا هذا قد تبين كثير من الاسرار

وهو ان لكل مكان بباطن القدم نقطة تؤثر بجزء ما بجسم الانسان ومع الضغط باستمرار على مكان معين بباطن القدم يؤدى الى الشفاء الذاتى 

وهو حاليا يسمى الرفلكسولوجى

كذلك الهند والصين واليابان وروسيا والغرب عامتا ووووو كل منهم لة حكاية وتعريف للطاقة لكل بلد وكيف وجدناها لديهم هناك فكان البحث العلمى المقترن بالدلائل والبراهين العلمية والتى يوافق عليها الكتاب كان منهج مناسب للمضى بهذا العلم


والحذر كل الحذر من التدريبات التى تشمل على كلام غير معروف او تتطلب تجهيزات غريبة بدون سبب او الف سبب وضع بين ناظريك اثنين للمضى بعلم الطاقة وهو الكتاب والعلم البحث العلمى الصحيح

واسهل الطرق ان تسئل ثم تسئل ثم تسئل لتعرف الصح من الخاطىء والحلال من الحرام

بارككم الرب


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

كلامك مظبوط استاذى. ..

وشكرا على المعلومات ..

ربنا يباركك


----------

